# Dither fish for a pair of JDs



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a previously mated pair of JDs (full grown) in a new 55g tank. They seem kind of lethargic, at least during the day. I'd like them mating again and think a dither or target fish might help, but I'm not sure what a good dither fish would be for them. I've read giant danios and tiger barbs. How many of either of those would I want to put in there? I've also read a smaller convict might be good, but considering these fish will probably be killed, not sure I want to go that route.

They have flower pots and a few plants the JDs can hide in, which they do a lot. I'd like to see them a bit more active, maybe swimming rather than sitting on the bottom. They seem all depressed with that natural frowning face :wink:


----------



## 75505 (Apr 20, 2012)

It's best to keep a pair of fully grown JD's in a 75 gallon for them to have the space to feel comfortable with moving around. This also presents another challenge; if they decide to spawn they will likely kill whatever else is in the tank with them. Definitely a no to the convict or any other type of cichlid, especially since you're looking at a 6 inch fish when it matures.

If anything I would recommend giant danios, and they require to be in decent sized schools. No less than 4, 6 preferred. Keeping in mind they get to 4 inches a piece.

I really think that's a bit of a cramped situation for 2 fully grown JD's. I'm assuming by fully grown you mean both fish are 8-10 inches? The average 55 gallon is 48x12" and that doesn't leave much room for them to turn in the end. I personally have my JD in a 60 gallon with similar dimensions and he's only in with another convict. I plan on moving him to a larger tank when he gets bigger.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

A 55g is a bit cramped for a pair, but not really that bad. If your filtration and water change schedule are good enough, you could add dithers. You have a several options.

I wouldn't add any CA or SA cichlids, unless you want a bloodbath. Stay away from mid-swimming schooling fish, or slow bottom dwellers...they'll just get killed off when your pair decides to spawn.

An upper level schooling fish, would be ideal. Two of the best are Giant Danios and Australian Rainbowfish (one of the less expensive varieties). The problem is going to be getting ones that are large enough not to be eaten...and you'll need at least 7 or 8 for them to avoid getting picked off one by one. The larger the group of dithers, the better. If the filtration system could cope, I'd do 10.

There are some other options that could work too, but would be a bit more of a challenge.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

I put in a school of 6 giant danios and the JDs picked a few off and left some without fins. I guess these JDs are going to have to be a solitary pair, they aren't even in spawning behavior yet


----------



## 75505 (Apr 20, 2012)

That's just how it goes sometimes.


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

75 gallon or more is better for Jack Dempseys. Lethargic fish could be diet related, water quality or boredom. I provide 8 different types of foods for my cichlids. Find what they gobble up fast and stick to variety. Check if yr filtration is adequate but remember a small tank will make target fish easy prey.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, the JDs are being very skittish with the lights on, not sure why. They only come out for feeding. Going to keep the lights off for a few days, I think they'll be all right with the ambient light. Gonna start them on NLS 1mm pellets next feeding. Trying to rehome what's left of the giant danio school as I had to separate them and all that was available was a 10g.

I think what went wrong was the giant danios weren't quite giant enough, but I'm going to try to relax the JDs and see if they want to breed.

Appreciate all the help!


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

The bright white light is not suitable for most central americans, change buld to blue light as they like the dim color better.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

Polarbear69 said:


> The bright white light is not suitable for most central americans, change buld to blue light as they like the dim color better.


That could be it. I'm running daylight on one and standard yellow light on the other. I should be looking at 4100K moonlight?


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

My light strip is half white and other is colormax which dims the brightness a bit. If that doesn't work stick to just blue light.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

I stuck in an actinic and left the full spectrum. Unfortunately it's 2x18" - one on each half. They are starting to come out a little more, but I'm thinking they're just skittish cave dwellers, so as long as they're healthy there's not much else I can do. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

i had 14 black ruby barbs in with my pair. they were reduced to 4 overnight.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.freewebs.com/oscarcare/jackdempseybehavior.htm This is a good page on shy JDs.


----------

